# [Tampa,FL] Rivengard, Seeking Player



## Ryuka Tana (Apr 5, 2010)

A 4th edition game in the world of Rivengard, one of my own creation. Currently at 9th level, moving quickly to a major turning point at the end of heroic tier. Seeking a player, preferably female, for the sake of gender balancing. Very story driven, and the world is extremely well defined. We do not censor ourselves, and the game may or may not include many controversial topics (if you're offended by 'foul language' we're not the game for you, other than that, we can discuss certain comfort levels).

We play on Saturdays from noon until midnight or later, in Temple Terrace (33617), at Armada Games, a gaming store on 56th between Fowler and Busch.

Our group had a falling out with a few players a while back that leads us to be quite cautious about our sixth player. If you are not interested in driving the story forward and developing a character, or you have a problem with heavy houseruling (maybe not HEAVY but better to play it safe) and playing nice with others, then we're not the group for you.

If you're interested, check out our campaign wiki below, and send me a message with your Yahoo or AIM name.

Obsidian Portal - Rivengard (Campaign Wiki)


----------

